# Problemi di boot [Risolto]

## blackgenio

Ciao a tutti

ho un problemino al boot con il mio nuovo giocattolo.

ho installato gentoo su un pc con 3 dischi rigidi + lettore dvd e mast dvd.

al boot con gentoo 2004 mi vede i dischi/lettori così

hda = mast DVD

hdc = DVD

primo controller sata raid (per ora non mi interessa configurarlo)

sda = hd sata

sdb = hd sata

secondo controller sata

sdc = disco sata su cui ho installato il sistema

ho installato il sistema su hdc dividendolo come segue

sdc1 /boot

sdc2 SWAP

sdc3 /

ho compilato una 2.6.3

mettendo i moduli per il controller promise

installato grub correttamente o almeno sembra

al  riavvio parte grub

avvio il kernel

il tutto mi si ferma quando va a prendersi l'opzione 

root=/dev/hdc3

dicendomi che non trova il device

ho provato a modificare il file grub.conf in molti modi ma nulla da fare

qualche suggerimento ?

è possibile estrarre il file di configurazione del kernel dal cd di gentoo?

----------

## randomaze

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> al boot con gentoo 2004 mi vede i dischi/lettori così
> 
> hda = mast DVD
> ...

 

Stai cercando di montare la root dal lettore DVD?

Controlla bene nel boot come ti monta (con quali lettere) i dischi sata e dagli la partizione corretta  :Wink: 

----------

## blackgenio

scusami .. errore di battitura

root=/dev/sdc3

 :Razz: P

----------

## randomaze

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> scusami .. errore di battitura
> 
> root=/dev/sdc3
> 
> P

 

I driver per il tuo controller sono nel sistema? I dischi vengono correttamente riconosciuti all'avvio?

----------

## blackgenio

e chi lo sa ...

l'unica cosa che vedo è che

carica il suppoerto per raid

poi mi vedo hda e hdc

e mi si blocca tutto in kernel panic

perchè non trova sdc probabilmente

i driver del promise sono nel kernel ...

il pc purtroppo non è qui

ogggi provo a controllare alcune cosette

cia ciaoo

----------

## randomaze

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> e chi lo sa ...
> 
> l'unica cosa che vedo è che
> 
> carica il suppoerto per raid
> ...

 

Se i dischi ti vengono visti come sdX direi che usa l'emulazione SCSI.

Ricorda che, fino a che non monta la / il kernel non può caricare moduli (a meno di non usare un initrd) quindi tutta la "roba" necessaria deve essere compilata built-in.

----------

## blackgenio

mmhh ...

ho provato ad aggiungere l'emulazione scsi build-in 

la pappardella si allunga ma alla fine il risultato è lo stesso

kernel panic

----------

## blackgenio

ma dal cd di gentoo 2004 è possibile

estrapolare il file di configurazione del kernel?

sulle faq ho letto di si

ma nel cd non cè un file che contenga tale configurazione

cia ciaoo

----------

## randomaze

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> ma dal cd di gentoo 2004 è possibile
> 
> estrapolare il file di configurazione del kernel?
> 
> sulle faq ho letto di si
> ...

 

Non c'é il file "/proc/config.gz" ?

----------

## sorchino

Stesso problema, solo che io non uso l'emulazione scsi e l'hd serial ata viene visto con hde.

Al boot sembra riconoscere il controller visto che dice qualcosa del genere "Sata1 Maxtor (il mio hd) blablabla"

"Sata2 Not Connected (come è giusto che sia)"

poi dopo qualche riga, kernel panic perchè non riesce a montare il filesystem di root.

Il kernel è compilato bene e il supporto a reiser ce l'ho sicuramente, grub dovrebbe essere a posto.

L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che grub mi vede l'hde come hd0 (questo sfruttando il completamento automatico con tab mentre si installa grub) ma le partizioni comunque corrispondono.

Adesso mi segno in un foglio il messaggio d'errore preciso  :Wink: 

----------

## blackgenio

per quanto mi riguarda io ho risolto tutto ..

mancava semplicemente un modulo del kernel

per il supporto del controller visto che la mia scheda

ha 2 controller sata diversi e due controller ide  :Razz: 

cia ciaooo

----------

## sorchino

Io invece non ho risolto purtroppo  :Sad: 

Questo è il messaggio d'errore al boot:

VFS: Cannot open root device "hde7" or unknown-block (0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)

L'hd viene rilevato dal live cd 2004 come hde, le partizioni son giuste

/dev/hde1 Win

/dev/hde5 /boot/

/dev/hde6 swap

/dev/hde7 /

Il kernel è compilato bene, con supporto scsi e driver per il controller Silicon Image 3112 che ha la mia Nforce2, ho spulciato un po' di post anche in inglese ma non ho trovato soluzioni ;(

----------

## blackgenio

se hai compilato il supporto per il tuo controller probabilmente il tuo disco al riavvio

non viene più visto come hde ma come sde5 o qualcosa del genere

individua il device giusto e sostituisci nella riga di grub.conf

root=/dev/hde con root=/dev/sde5

prova e facci sapere   :Wink: 

----------

## sorchino

avevo già provato senza risultati, mi son dimeticato di dirlo  :Wink: 

Avevo messo /dev/sda7 visto che dovrebbe essere il primo (e unico) disco "scsi" del sistema

----------

## blackgenio

perchè da hde5 passi a sda7 ?

se usi grub fermati in una shell e cerca la partizione a mano

CIao e Buona Pasquaaa  :Razz: 

----------

## ^Sporting^

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Questo è il messaggio d'errore al boot:
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "hde7" or unknown-block (0,0)
> ...

 unknown-block (0,0) mi fa pensare che ci sia specificato nel grub.conf il valore

```
root (0,0)
```

che indica la prima partizione del disco, la tua root e' la partizione hda7, quindi in grub diventa (0,6).

Penso che tu debba cambiare il suddetto valore in

```
root (0,6)
```

Bye!

----------

## shev

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> unknown-block (0,0) mi fa pensare che ci sia specificato nel grub.conf il valore
> 
> ```
> root (0,0)
> ```
> ...

 

Occhio che la root in grub.conf non è la root del filesystem ma corrisponde a /boot.

Quindi non deve essere impostata a hda7 (hd0,6) ma hda5 (hd0,4). O hde5 (hd4,4) nel caso si tratti come dice di hde e non di hda

----------

## ^Sporting^

ehmm...credo di aver lavorato troppo oggi..   :Confused: 

Shev: l'idea del mio post doveva esser quella, solo che l'ho espressa nel senso opposto. X quanto riguarda hda al posto di hde, quello e' dovuto a un errore di battitura.  :Razz: 

Sorry   :Embarassed: 

P.S.: Tenete conto delle correzioni apportate da Shev   :Wink: 

----------

## sorchino

@Shev: ecco, mi hai ricordato un'altra cosa che mi è sembrata strana  :Wink: 

Anche io ho pensato che hde in grub sarebbe stato hd4 ma facendo autocompletare i comandi a grub con tab durante la sua installazione mi indicava solo hd0 e comunque era l'hd giusto visto che le partizioni eran quelle...

----------

## sorchino

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> perchè da hde5 passi a sda7 ?
> 
> 

 

Beh, perchè hde5 da me è /boot e la / è hde7, quindi se mi indicasse l'hd come sda sarebbe sda7 ...

----------

## shev

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Anche io ho pensato che hde in grub sarebbe stato hd4 ma facendo autocompletare i comandi a grub con tab durante la sua installazione mi indicava solo hd0 e comunque era l'hd giusto visto che le partizioni eran quelle...

 

Bhe, ma allora devi indicare hda e non hde. Se grub lo vede come hda devi regolarti di conseguenza e passargli hda7 come root.

----------

## sorchino

Ok, risolto  :Wink: 

Il problema era semplicemente che non avevo aggiunto il modulo sotto la sezione ATA ma solo quello SCSI (anche se devo capire perchè, indicandogli sda7 non andava lo stesso).

Comunque, anche se grub lo vede come hd0, l'hd è effettivamente hdE.

----------

## ehul

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "hde7" or unknown-block (0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> ...

 

anche a me da lo stesso errore, nella compilazione del kernel 2.6.8, però su hdc5, dove ho linux, il suo indirizzo è 22,5

ho letto in una pagina, in inglese, che devo convertirlo in esadecimale e copiarlo in "root=" di lilo.conf

però se io provo a scrivere 89D (ovvero 2205 in hex) mi dice che non è un numero, mentre se scrivo 1605 (22 e 5 in hex) mi indirizza all'indirizzo 645, perchè vine convertito in decimale. quindi non funziona

potete aiutarmi?? ciao a tutti

----------

## randomaze

 *ehul wrote:*   

> anche a me da lo stesso errore, nella compilazione del kernel 2.6.8, però su hdc5, dove ho linux, il suo indirizzo è 22,5

 

se si chiama hdc allora non é lo stesso problema visto che qui si parlava di SeriaATA.

Sei sicuro che hai compilato il filesystem built-in nel kernel e non come modulo? E che linux é effettivamente nella hdc5?

----------

## ehul

si, certo che sono sicuro......è stato compilato con *, non M, e sono anche sicuro che sia su hdc.....come posso fare, se il problema è diverso?ho già compilato parecchie volte....

----------

## randomaze

 *ehul wrote:*   

> si, certo che sono sicuro......è stato compilato con *, non M, e sono anche sicuro che sia su hdc.....come posso fare, se il problema è diverso?ho già compilato parecchie volte....

 

posta l'output di fdisk -l e il lilo.conf (o grub.conf...)

----------

## ehul

fdisk -l:

Disk /dev/hda: 20.0 GB, 20020396032 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2434 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1         522     4192933+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hda2             523        1160     5124735   83  Linux

/dev/hda3            1161        2434    10233405    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5            1161        2307     9213246   83  Linux

/dev/hda6            2308        2434     1020096   82  Linux swap

Disk /dev/hdc: 10.2 GB, 10242892800 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1245 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdc1   *           1         446     3582463+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hdc2             447        1245     6417967+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hdc5             447        1245     6417936   83  Linux

l'os è su hdc5.....gli altri sono altre distro...

lilo.conf

# Support LBA for large hard disks.

#

lba32

# Overrides the default mapping between harddisk names and the BIOS'

# harddisk order. Use with caution.

#disk=/dev/hde

#    bios=0x81

#disk=/dev/sda

#    bios=0x80

# Specifies the boot device.  This is where Lilo installs its boot

# block.  It can be either a partition, or the raw device, in which

# case it installs in the MBR, and will overwrite the current MBR.

#

boot=/dev/hda

# Specifies the device that should be mounted as root. (`/')

#

root=/dev/hdc5

# Installs the specified file as the new boot sector

# You have the choice between: bmp, compat, menu and text

# Look in /boot/ and in lilo.conf(5) manpage for details

#

install=/boot/boot-menu.b

# Specifies the location of the map file

#

map=/boot/map

# Specifies the number of deciseconds (0.1 seconds) LILO should

# wait before booting the first image.

#

delay=50

prompt

timeout=50

#	prompt

#	single-key

#	delay=100

#	timeout=100

# Specifies the VGA text mode at boot time. (normal, extended, ask, <mode>)

#

# vga=ask

# vga=9

#

vga=normal

# Boot up Linux by default.

#

default=LinuxOLD

image=/vmlinuz

	root=/dev/hdc5

	label=LinuxOLD

	read-only

#	restricted

#	alias=1

image=/boot/bzImage-2.6.8

	root=1605

	label=Linux

	read-only

#	optional

#	restricted

#	alias=2

# If you have another OS on this machine to boot, you can uncomment the

# following lines, changing the device name on the `other' line to

# where your other OS' partition is.

#

# other=/dev/hda4

#	label=HURD

#	restricted

#	alias=3

other=/dev/hda1

  label="Windows(hda1)"

other=/dev/hdc1

  label="Windows(hdc1)"

----------

## randomaze

 *ehul wrote:*   

> l'os è su hdc5.....gli altri sono altre distro...
> 
> 

 

Mi sembra di capire che per il boot agisci da BIOS dicendogli di invertire le due interfacce ide... in quel caso vengono invertiti anche i dispositivi hda e hdc....

----------

## ehul

veramente non cerco di invertitre proprio nulla....semplicemente carico un kernel che sta su hdc5 al posto di caricarne uno che sta su hda1....

----------

## randomaze

 *ehul wrote:*   

> veramente non cerco di invertitre proprio nulla....semplicemente carico un kernel che sta su hdc5 al posto di caricarne uno che sta su hda1....

 

 :Embarassed:  vero

Il supporto per devfs lo hai compilato nel kernel?

----------

## Haran

Scusate se mi intrometto ma ho un problema simile.

Ho appena installato gentoo (kernel 2.6.7-r11) ed al riavvio mi va in kernel panic.

La  mia conf hw e' questa:

Mobo: NF7-S

su hda e hdb ci sono 2 hdd

su hdc  c'e' l'unita' ottica

Sul primo canale sata c'e' il disco di boot cosi' partizionato:

Partition 1: NTFS (primaria)

Partition 2: ReiserFS (primaria)

Partition 3: Linux Swap (primaria)

Il live cd mi vede il disco sata come sda mentre al riavvio il kernel da me compilato lo vede come hde. A parte qualche problemuccio iniziale per configurare grub che solo al riavvio vedeva il disco sata come disco di boot (hd0) mentre partendo da livecd lo vedeva come hd2, ora il problema e' che il kernel non riesce a montare la root.

L'errore e ' questo:

```
VFS: Cannot open mount device "NULL" or unknown block (8,2)

Please append a cerrect "root=" boot option
```

Questo blocco 8,2 cos'e'? Mi appare anche quando lancio fdisk da live cd su /dev/sda. Nel /boot/grub/grub.conf la root e' hd0,1.

Ho provato anche a passare real_root=/dev/hde2 al kernel ma non cambia nulla  :Sad: 

Prima del primo reboot inoltre avevo impostato sda2 come root ed sda3 come swap nell' /etc/fstab ma anche dopo aver messo hde2 ed hde3 non c'e' alcun cambiamento (daltronde non credo che il kernel arrivi al punto di leggere l'fstab)

Nella compilazione del kernel inoltre sono moderatamente certo di aver aggiunto il supporto al reiserfs (non modulare) ed alle partizioni msdos.

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

## randomaze

 *Haran wrote:*   

> Nella compilazione del kernel inoltre sono moderatamente certo di aver aggiunto il supporto al reiserfs (non modulare) ed alle partizioni msdos.

 

blackgenio aveva problemi in quanto la sua mb usava due controller sata differenti e di uno dei due non aveva compilato il supporto nel kernel... tu sei sicuro di averlo incluso correttamente?

----------

## Haran

Ma mia mobo ha un solo controller sata, il Silicon Image 3112a ed ho incluso il suporto nel kernel. Conferma ne e' che durante il boot lo vede e vede anche l'hdd che sci sta attaccato. L'unica cosa strana e' che si ferma per piu' di un minuto per cercare altre unita' sull' hdg dove non ci sta collegato nulla  :Question: 

----------

## ehul

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  vero
> 
> Il supporto per devfs lo hai compilato nel kernel?

 

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

direi di si, è sbagliato? questo è il .config...

----------

## randomaze

 *ehul wrote:*   

> direi di si, è sbagliato? questo è il .config...

 

Veramente parlavo di:

```
CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y
```

che non é un vero e proprio filesystem ma un "pseudo filesystem"

----------

## ehul

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *ehul wrote:*   direi di si, è sbagliato? questo è il .config... 
> 
> Veramente parlavo di:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nella mia lista non compare....come può essere?quella è l'intera parte dei file system del mio .config...

----------

## randomaze

 *ehul wrote:*   

> nella mia lista non compare....come può essere?quella è l'intera parte dei file system del mio .config...

 

Come ti ho detto non é un vero e proprio file system ma un pseudo fs... se lo cerchi a mano dovrebbe essere un poco sopra...

----------

## Haran

 *ehul wrote:*   

> nella mia lista non compare....come può essere?quella è l'intera parte dei file system del mio .config...

 

Se usi menuconfig lo trovi nella sezione :

Filesystem -> Pseudo Filesystem

alla voce +o-: Device filesystem (OBSOLETE) 

P.S.

Nessuno sa come aiutarmi a risolvere il mio problema?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ehul

 *Haran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se usi menuconfig lo trovi nella sezione :
> 
> Filesystem -> Pseudo Filesystem
> ...

 

azz...nn avevo visto quella parte!! ricompilo subito, grazie!!

mi spiace ma nn ho mai usato sata, so a malapena cosa sia...

----------

## ehul

ho aggiunto, visto che nn so se prima ci fosse o meno perchè ho cancellato il .config, quella parte, ma l'errore è sempre lo stesso....sono un caso disperato!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *ehul wrote:*   

> ho aggiunto, visto che nn so se prima ci fosse o meno perchè ho cancellato il .config, quella parte, ma l'errore è sempre lo stesso....sono un caso disperato!!!

 

Non ho capito, stai editando manualmente il config?

----------

## ehul

no, però vado a controllare le impostazioni che ho messo se ne ho bisogno...

----------

